# AQuestion looking for an answer



## sausageface (Mar 5, 2017)

Has anyone ever used a stout kit and beefed it up with instant coffee and more molasses to enhanced the flavour


----------



## crankybuzzard (Mar 5, 2017)

I haven't used instant coffee, but have used fresh ground beans.   Not with a kit, but full grain, so I'm not sure how that would work.  With the kit, how long do you boil the wort?   I added the ground beans to a hop sack and dropped them in the pot while boiling.  I had a hour long boil and let them ride the entire boil.  

Molasses is good, but a little can go a long way depending upon the grains being used.  If your kit is already a dark mix, go easy with the first addition.  

Take good notes so you know exactly what you did and can make changes on the next batch.


----------



## geezer (Mar 5, 2017)

CrankyBuzzard said:


> I haven't used instant coffee, but have used fresh ground beans. Not with a kit, but full grain, so I'm not sure how that would work. With the kit, how long do you boil the wort? I added the ground beans to a hop sack and dropped them in the pot while boiling. I had a hour long boil and let them ride the entire boil.
> 
> Molasses is good, but a little can go a long way depending upon the grains being used. If your kit is already a dark mix, go easy with the first addition.
> 
> Take good notes so you know exactly what you did and can make changes on the next batch.


Yeah, I blame molasses for the 5 gallons of Imperial Stout I had that tasted like soy sauce. It was genuinely horrible.


----------



## crankybuzzard (Mar 5, 2017)

Geezer said:


> Yeah, I blame molasses for the 5 gallons of Imperial Stout I had that tasted like soy sauce. It was genuinely horrible. :redface:



A bad batch makes for good garden fertilizer!  At least I've convinced myself of that!  :laugh1:


----------



## geezer (Mar 5, 2017)

CrankyBuzzard said:


> A bad batch makes for good garden fertilizer! At least I've convinced myself of that!


About the only good I got out of it was marinating a couple of briskets.


----------



## sausageface (Mar 5, 2017)

Thanks for responding  the wort comes and its just a case of adding the yeast to it  I have never gone to the full making from scratch  that's why I thought that boil up a strong brew of coffee and let it cool then at to the wort  and I do agree that molasses is powerful so one does want to add to much of it  I guess it would just become a trial and hope that one doesn't end up chucking the whole 23 lts.


----------



## geezer (Mar 5, 2017)

Sausageface said:


> Thanks for responding  the wort comes and its just a case of adding the yeast to it  I have never gone to the full making from scratch  that's why I thought that boil up a strong brew of coffee and let it cool then at to the wort  and I do agree that molasses is powerful so one does want to add to much of it  I guess it would just become a trial and hope that one doesn't end up chucking the whole 23 lts.


You'll never know until you try.


----------



## crankybuzzard (Mar 5, 2017)

Geezer said:


> You'll never know until you try. :beercheer:



I agree with Geezer, try it and see, just go easy on the first run.  

So, this is a no boil kit? 

I know you know this, but make sure everything is CLEAN!  On kits, adding stuff is usually when you introduce "bugs"...


----------



## sausageface (Mar 5, 2017)

Yes I have made quite a few of these kits but it seems that they could have a bit more bite to it it is a flavor of Guinness  if you have had that  well no guts no glory lol


----------



## sausageface (Mar 5, 2017)

I guess if it comes out like soy sauce I will have to make a lot of Chinese food  ha ha  but if it works for marinating a brisket or two it has its use anyway


----------



## geezer (Mar 5, 2017)

Sausageface said:


> I guess if it comes out like soy sauce I will have to make a lot of Chinese food  ha ha  but if it works for marinating a brisket or two it has its use anyway









  No pain no gain.

I once made a pale ale that had the aroma of cat urine. I got too cute with my combination of hops. I now stick to one type of hop for each batch.


----------



## crankybuzzard (Mar 5, 2017)

Geezer said:


> :icon_mrgreen:  No pain no gain.
> 
> I once made a pale ale that had the aroma of cat urine. I got too cute with my combination of hops. I now stick to one type of hop for each batch.



HA!  I thought I was the only one that made cat pee!   I agree with only one type of hops, most of the time...

If you guys want a KILLER beer to make, Google "goat scrotum ale".  If you make it, do add the peppers and the cocoa powder, they make it rock!

Sausageface, let us know how things go...  see you in about a month.  :biggrin:


----------



## geezer (Mar 5, 2017)

CrankyBuzzard said:


> HA! I thought I was the only one that made cat pee! I agree with only one type of hops, most of the time...
> 
> If you guys want a KILLER beer to make, Google "goat scrotum ale". If you make it, do add the peppers and the cocoa powder, they make it rock!
> 
> Sausageface, let us know how things go... see you in about a month.









You know that batch of cat pee ale didn't taste too bad. You just didn't want to dwell on the aroma.


----------



## crankybuzzard (Mar 5, 2017)

Geezer said:


> :ROTF
> 
> You know that batch of cat pee ale didn't taste too bad. You just didn't want to dwell on the aroma.



As soon as I opened the the carboy I took it outside!  It was gag factor!   The airlock did a good job masking the smell for the most part.  Now and then when I went into the closet I thought I smelled something that was off, but didn't pay much attention to it.   Even after bleaching, that poly carboy smelled!


----------



## geezer (Mar 5, 2017)

CrankyBuzzard said:


> As soon as I opened the the carboy I took it outside! It was gag factor! The airlock did a good job masking the smell for the most part. Now and then when I went into the closet I thought I smelled something that was off, but didn't pay much attention to it. Even after bleaching, that poly carboy smelled!


So what you're saying is you made a_ "better" _batch than I did.


----------



## sausageface (Mar 5, 2017)

Ok boys I will keep in touch and lets you's know how it goes I hope its not worst than cat piss  Cat piss I can handle worst than that it will become fertilizer or drain cleaner


----------



## sausageface (Mar 6, 2017)

Yes when you get the gag factor it makes you want to throw the carboy away. These kits are put out by Brew House  not sure if you can get them in the U.S. or not it does simplify things and its not a bad product


----------



## brew14me (Mar 27, 2017)

Haven't used kits much, mostly whole grain. If you want to up the alcohol but not change flavor profile a lot try adding a syrup to the fermentation. 5 parts brown sugar to 1 part water. 

The coffee part we add to the boil in the form of fresh ground beans.

Problem with this is the higher alcohol content. Unless you age it you'll get an antiseptic flavor to your beer.

Be sure everything is sanitized before you add to fermenter, nothing worse than going through all that to create"off" flavor due to contamination.


----------



## Gwanger (Mar 19, 2018)

crankybuzzard said:


> I agree with Geezer, try it and see, just go easy on the first run.
> 
> So, this is a no boil kit?
> 
> I know you know this, but make sure everything is CLEAN!  On kits, adding stuff is usually when you introduce "bugs"...


If you let it sit for a long time makes a really good vinegar or what Crank buzzard has said makes a great marinade


----------



## Jtexans4 (Mar 30, 2018)

Don't use instant coffee. I brewed a raspberry/coffee amber ale that used instant coffee and the instant ruined it. Cold steep the grounds and add that way.


----------



## bdawg (Apr 29, 2018)

I agree, don't use instant coffee, cold steep it like JTexans said.

Oh, and one thing about bad smells coming out of a fermenting batch...
They are coming OUT.  Some of the most foul-smelling yeasts make great tasting finished product. Wyeast 2112 (Anchor Steam Yeast) comes to mind.  Many Sulphur compounds will stink to high heaven.  Don't let them fool you into thinking its a bad batch.


----------

